# Brace yourselves, Star Wars fans.



## Anders Ã„mting

So, Disney is buying Lucasfilm for a cool four billion bucks.

Aaand they're going to make a seventh Star Wars movie.

No, I'm totally not kidding.

Good God... It's all going to happen again, isn't it?


----------



## CupofJoe

and an 8th & 9th... the horror... the horror... of "Disney" Star Wars...


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

CupofJoe said:


> and an 8th & 9th...



Actually, they say they're going to keep making them "every two or three years." Like, indefinitely.



> the horror... the horror... of "Disney" Star Wars...



Well, honestly, I think Disney is probably capable of putting together a decent Star Wars movie, you know, if they really try. I mean, if I'd trust _any _company with the brand, it would be Disney. They've already proven they can make entertaining action/adventure matinÃ©es. (Pirates of the Caribbean, Tron: Legacy, John Carter, the whole string of Marvel superhero movies, etc.)

What actually worries me - aside from the inevitable endless fandom whining - is that they are apparently planning to mass produce Star Wars movies for as long as the brand remains profitable. So there is really no way this is going to end on a high note.

It just seems like a great way to run the whole franchise into the ground, and I think Star Wars deserves better than that.


----------



## CupofJoe

Anders Ã„mting said:


> They've already proven they can make entertaining action/adventure matinÃ©es. (Pirates of the Caribbean, Tron: Legacy, John Carter, the whole string of Marvel superhero movies, etc.)


It's amazing how two people can come to completely different conclusions from the same data...
For me from the quality of Pirates of the Caribbean, Tron: Legacy & John Carter [I haven't seen all the Marvel movies so I will exclude them] I would say they cannot make "entertaining action/adventure matinÃ©es". I thought all the PoC franchise were awful and T:L & JCoM were no better. Lots of action but no plot or depth or heart... But there again I am a long way over 15 and I guess that is Disney's target audience. 
[Yes I saw all three original movies in the cinema first time round]
And I do worry that you are right that we will in the not to distant future be faced with "Ewok School Musical 2: The Graduation"...


----------



## WyrdMystic

Disney's epics are hit and miss, some of them are great (avengers) some are cut your own eyes out terrible (x-men first class).

The problem for me is Yoda is dead. Sorry, but Star Wars dies with Yoda for me. No coming back from that - imagine how terrible 1-3 would of been without him to make the films worth sitting through. Even 4-6 would of been much worse off without his character.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern

I can't say I'm optimistic about Disney doing Star Wars.  For me they proved with Pirates 2 and 3 that while they can start with a really good film they end up spending too much time goofing around for the audience and get lazy.  Plus they're almost deffinately going to make it family friendly, and if I see another ewok or another Jar Jar I might cry.  

Damn I'm negative these days.  Its interesting that they are going to continue from ROTJ, but I can see them getting younger actors.  Maybe if the timeframe was right they would bring back Mark, Harrison, and Carrie, but I don't know if they would actually choose to come back.  I know all three of them struggled with that level of fame.  And I can't think of anyone who could replace such iconic portrayals.  Can't help thinking it's best protected by being left alone.


----------



## Penpilot

Meh... To me the franchise, in terms of movies, is rock bottom already. Soooo... there's no place to go but up. I have hopes that they'll do it right story-wise this time. But regardless Star Wars is too big to fail no matter how badly written they are. So I'm not holding my breath. If the new movies turn out great, awesome. If not, I'll roll my eyes at the great milk cow that is Star Wars and move on. I'm all nerd raged out on that subject.


----------



## Sheriff Woody

Can't possibly be any worse than if Lucas remained at the helm. He has to be one of the worst film-makers the medium has ever known. The guy couldn't direct Jared to Subway.


----------



## Steerpike

Never been a huge Yoda fan. He's better than the blasted Ewoks, of course, but in the original trilogy I was always excited for Luke to leave Dagobah.


----------



## BWFoster78

I think this is a good thing.  Lucas apparently had no desire to do anything else with the franchise.  As a consumer, I'd rather the potential of a new product, even without a guarantee of quality, than no chance for a new product.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

CupofJoe said:


> It's amazing how two people can come to completely different conclusions from the same data...
> For me from the quality of Pirates of the Caribbean, Tron: Legacy & John Carter [I haven't seen all the Marvel movies so I will exclude them] I would say they cannot make "entertaining action/adventure matinÃ©es". I thought all the PoC franchise were awful and T:L & JCoM were no better. Lots of action but no plot or depth or heart...



Meh, Tron: Legacy was actually better than I expected and while I had some issues with the themes in John Carter, it was still mostly what I was hoping for. (That is, "kinda like Star Wars except not.")

As for PoTC, the first one was masterly, but then quality dropped considerably in the sequels. That's pretty much why these news worry me - I trust Disney to make _one _good adventure movie, maybe two, but once they get a damn production line going they tend to lose sight of what made the original good in the first place.

But then again, the Marvel movies are made production line style and they have been consistently decent, with a couple being great and Avengers totally rocking the world. I dunno, it's probably some kind of witchcraft at play, but apparently it's possible.



> But there again I am a long way over 15 and I guess that is Disney's target audience.
> [Yes I saw all three original movies in the cinema first time round]



Look, being old and crotchety isn't something to be proud of. Keep this up and next you'll be yelling at kids to get off your lawn, going: "When I was your age..." 



> And I do worry that you are right that we will in the not to distant future be faced with "Ewok School Musical 2: The Graduation"...



I'm worried it'll end the same way Highlander did - the last movie being some aweful direct-to-DVD garbage that completely betrayes everything the originals stood for, and yet nobody actually cares because at that point everybody has just gotten sick of Star Wars.


----------



## Penpilot

Anders Ã„mting said:


> But then again, the Marvel movies are made production line style and they have been consistently decent, with a couple being great and Avengers totally rocking the world. I dunno, it's probably some kind of witchcraft at play, but apparently it's possible.



I think all the Avengers stuff was planned and in motion before Disney acquired Marvel, so all Disney had to do was keep their hands off. But I'm not trying put a damper on things. Disney can make good movies, and with fresh blood injected into that universe, good things should happen.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

Penpilot said:


> Meh... To me the franchise, in terms of movies, is rock bottom already.



No. No, no. Bless your innocent little heart, no. Star Wars isn't even _near _rock bottom.

Rock bottom is hiring writers who apparently hate the core concept and want to see it suffer. Rock bottom is when every new movie is inconsistent with the previous one. Rock bottom is having to watch the ideals and tenents that made Star Wars what it was being picked apart and mercilessly mocked. Rock bottom is a whole movie _entirely about Jar Jar_, because they ran out of good ideas six years ago.

You thought midichlorians were bad? That's just, well, a stupid idea. A couple of lines of dialogue that can be ignored. Mark my words, eventually they'll make a movie that reveals that the Jedi and Sith had it wrong all the time, that there is no Light or Dark side and that the Force is generated by some ancient machine built by space fairies or something, the entire Jedi religion being the result of someone reading the instruction manual wrong. And when _that _happens you will look back and realize just how naive you were.


----------



## Mindfire

I'm actually kind of excited for this. Yes. I think this will be a good thing. Breathe new life into the franchise and all that.


----------



## Steerpike

Jar-Jar tours the galaxy with the cast of Aladdin. Real life version on ice coming to a skating rink near you for a nominal fee.


----------



## Mindfire

CupofJoe said:


> It's amazing how two people can come to completely different conclusions from the same data...
> For me from the quality of Pirates of the Caribbean, Tron: Legacy & John Carter [I haven't seen all the Marvel movies so I will exclude them] I would say they cannot make "entertaining action/adventure matinÃ©es". I thought all the PoC franchise were awful and T:L & JCoM were no better. Lots of action but no plot or depth or heart... But there again I am a long way over 15 and I guess that is Disney's target audience.
> [Yes I saw all three original movies in the cinema first time round]
> And I do worry that you are right that we will in the not to distant future be faced with "Ewok School Musical 2: The Graduation"...



You are either extrmely nitpicky or you have no soul.  I liked all _four_ Pirates movies. Haven't seen Tron Legacy or John Carter though.



WyrdMystic said:


> Disney's epics are hit and miss, some of them are great (avengers) some are cut your own eyes out terrible (x-men first class).
> 
> The problem for me is Yoda is dead. Sorry, but Star Wars dies with Yoda for me. No coming back from that - imagine how terrible 1-3 would of been without him to make the films worth sitting through. Even 4-6 would of been much worse off without his character.



X-Men First Class wasn't Disney; it was Fox...


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

So, more news: Apparently they are going to make the new movie entirely from scratch.

“Forget the Star Wars novels. Forget the graphic novels. Forget everything you think you know about what happens to Luke Skywalker. According to my sources, Episode 7 will literally be nothing you’ve ever seen or read before from the Star Wars universe.”

That's actually kinda relieving to hear, I think. Making a fresh start would probably minimize the potential damage to the old films (no dropping moons on Chewbacca and so on) and it means they have to make an effort to appeal to something other than nostalgia. 

As long as they get all the essential elements in there (space battles, the Force, lightsaber fights, annoying comedy relief) I think I might like a completely original Star Wars movie.



Mindfire said:


> You are either extrmely nitpicky or you have no soul.  I liked all _four_ Pirates movies. Haven't seen Tron Legacy or John Carter though.



Tron isn't amazing or anything but it was enjoyable to watch. John Carter suffered from some pretty annoying clichÃ©s (and they get all the themes from the book backwards) but it's still crazy underrated. 

I think the first pirates is glorious but that they kinda failed to recreate the formula. The sequels just aren't nearly as good.



> X-Men First Class wasn't Disney; it was Fox...



And it wasn't really that bad, either.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne

I sincerely hope that whatever Disney does with Star Wars films, they avoid using any of the existing characters. Sure, it's obvious fanwankery to include Luke or Han or someone (recast with younger actors -- Star Trek did it, why not Star Wars, they'll say), but really, Star Wars is a vast universe and there's plenty you can do with it without touching those people. Give the reins to David Fincher or Chris Nolan or Joss Whedon (well, he'll be busy with Avengers 2) or Steven Soderbergh or Kathryn Bigalow or Ben Affleck (who it turns out is a far better director than actor) or any other interesting director, and let them run with it, and see what kind of magic you can conjure up.

With regards to _Tron: Legacy_, I think that the movie ended up being a little boring, mainly because I sort of found myself not really caring whether or not anything happened to Sam Flynn. Sure, the phase where he's first in the world and getting introduced to what's going on was fun and exciting, but the rest just ended up sort of... not going anywhere. He wasn't a good protagonist. His plans kept getting thwarted by random chance; his goals weren't very clear; the rules of the world weren't really clear. The movie made the (admittedly very common) mistake of thinking that lengthy action scenes make for an interesting movie. They might keep you on edge for the duration, but afterward nothing much has really changed and you don't look back and think, "Wow, what a pivotal moment."

Despite the overall story problems, I liked a lot of the touches in _Tron: Legacy_, such as when Clu goes into Flynn's apartment and is exploring around touching things, furiously trying to understand his creator, and completely failing, because he just doesn't have the context to understand what would drive a man like Flynn, even though he's made in Flynn's image. It was such an obvious allegory about man trying to understand God, but meaningfully executed.

Or the moment after they escape the nightclub, where Flynn says, "You're really... you're messing with my zen thing, man," an acknowledgment that Flynn has constructed a persona for himself that he knows isn't real. It's a moment that seems to clearly have thoughtful intent behind it, and I find myself wondering how much the movie was altered from Joseph Kosinski's original intent by studio interference.


----------



## WyrdMystic

Mindfire said:


> X-Men First Class wasn't Disney; it was Fox...



Why doesn't that surprise me?


----------



## WyrdMystic

Anders Ã„mting said:


> And it wasn't really that bad, either.



Yeah...it was


----------



## Mindfire

Anyone else think it's a little ironic that the film rights for *X-men* are currently owned by _*FOX*_? I probably shouldn't say more due to the ban on politics, but just let that sink in for a moment.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

WyrdMystic said:


> Yeah...it was



Nah. I recall it as being pretty okay. It had its goofy moments, I suppose, but I don't think I found anything genuinely bad about it. If nothing else, I liked it a lot better than Last Stand.


----------



## WyrdMystic

Mindfire said:


> Anyone else think it's a little ironic that the film rights for *X-men* are currently owned by _*FOX*_? I probably shouldn't say more due to the ban on politics, but just let that sink in for a moment.



FOX have a habit of axing shows I like and keeping ones I don't - not politics, just blind hatred 

New Line Cinema have some marvel characters and so do Lionsgate - makes you wonder if Disney will buy them back - maybe swap for distribution rights or something. Or even sell of some Star Wars characters - Obi Won - Origins? Yoda's First Class?


----------



## Mindfire

WyrdMystic said:


> FOX have a habit of axing shows I like and keeping ones I don't - not politics, just blind hatred
> 
> New Line Cinema have some marvel characters and so do Lionsgate - makes you wonder if Disney will buy them back - maybe swap for distribution rights or something. Or even sell of some Star Wars characters - Obi Won - Origins? Yoda's First Class?



HA! They'd never do that. Besides, all they really have to do is wait until the film rights expire, then they'll revert to Marvel anyway. Blade should be up soon, and they've gotten Daredevil back I think.


----------



## Steerpike

Mindfire said:


> Anyone else think it's a little ironic that the film rights for *X-men* are currently owned by _*FOX*_? I probably shouldn't say more due to the ban on politics, but just let that sink in for a moment.



Not political. Totally different from the news division, and it doesn't take much of a look at their overall TV programming and movies to see there is no shared political ideology.


----------



## Mindfire

Steerpike said:


> Not political. Totally different from the news division, and it doesn't take much of a look at their overall TV programming and movies to see there is no shared political ideology.



20th Century Fox and Fox News are not related? Oh, well that kills the irony then.


----------



## Steerpike

Mindfire said:


> 20th Century Fox and Fox News are not related? Oh, well that kills the irony then.



They're both owned by News Corp. but they operate independently. Have you ever seen Family Guy or American Dad? They both bash conservatives generally and even Fox News specifically all the time. There's no crossover of control there. Except for the actual Fox News channel, News Corp. subsidiaries put out all kinds of liberal stuff.


----------



## Mindfire

Steerpike said:


> They're both owned by News Corp. but they operate independently. Have you ever seen Family Guy or American Dad? They both bash conservatives generally and even Fox News specifically all the time. There's no crossover of control there. Except for the actual Fox News channel, News Corp. subsidiaries put out all kinds of liberal stuff.



A house divided... makes lots of money?


----------



## Steerpike

Mindfire said:


> A house divided... makes lots of money?



Yeah, that's the name of the game. Murdoch himself contributes to Dems as well as GOPers, so I'm not even sure what his personal political views are. But he made FOX News into the most successful cable news channel in the country.


----------



## WyrdMystic

Steerpike said:


> Yeah, that's the name of the game. Murdoch himself contributes to Dems as well as GOPers, so I'm not even sure what his personal political views are. But he made FOX News into the most successful cable news channel in the country.



Over here News Corp switch their political alliance with the wind. It's more a capitalist thing than a politics thing. I think half their papers are Labour and the other half conservative.

Anyway, enough politics. First Class was rubbish - Last Stand was diabolical. So I guess, side by side, First Class looks like a classic. On it's own though - urgh.


----------



## Sheriff Woody

I actually work for FOX (occasionally), so I feel I can say they really, truly suck.


----------



## JCFarnham

I was interested. Then I heard they were dumping canon material...

I don't think that can end well, and by gosh I don't want another damn reboot/parallel universe mash up with younger actors. If they want to do anything it's simple: The characters from the original trilogy have aged some what (or are dead for those actors who don't wish to touch the franchise with a barge pole), from then on you can follow who ever you damn well want. 

All in all Disneys Marvel films were alright. One thing alone annoyed me about them. They didn't stand alone. Everything was a damn set up for the next movie. I'd bet money on the next Avengers being over hyped and a massive let down... if I didn't have faith in the guy writing it (I mean come on. That's why that movie was great. They got a properly decent writer in...)

Disney tend not to care about the franchise further than the money it'll make them. If they find Jar Jar toys are selling, then they'll insert him back in. The same goes for anything else. It may be an alright story with good action scene, and fairly cool music, but then again it'll be all about selling the toys. 

Mark my words, people. Star Wars technology will soon have more sellable functions on it than you can shake a stick at (or some god awful metaphor to that effect).

That being said I'm not at all doom and gloom. Its not out yet, not by a long shot. They could lose funding, win it back, bring on a fabulous writer/director... so much could happen in the mean time, it's not worth worrying about. 

We should enjoy these films for what they are, separately. If they're good, they're good (and yes, that means even if they don't quite stand up to the last installment. Example: I wasn't in love with First Class, but I enjoyed it).


----------



## Jess A

Aidan of the tavern said:


> ...and if I see another ewok or another Jar Jar I might cry.



Jar Jar Binx or whatever his name is makes my eyes and ears bleed.


----------



## Endymion

WyrdMystic said:


> Disney's epics are hit and miss, some of them are great (avengers) some are cut your own eyes out terrible (x-men first class).



Are you serious? Avengers great? X-men first class terrible? How could you prefer Avengers to X-men?!
Please tell me why (I am really curious).


----------



## thedarknessrising

Mickey, I AM your father! *Darth Vader breathing sound*


----------



## Anders Ã„mting

JCFarnham said:


> I was interested. Then I heard they were dumping canon material...



Well, they're dumping the Expanded Universe, anyway, but I don't really mind, because I always considered the EU to be basically glorified fanfiction. (Don't get me wrong, I liked some of the books and games, but since Lucas himself didn't give a damn about them, I don't see how we can expect Disney to do so.)



> I don't think that can end well, and by gosh I don't want another damn reboot/parallel universe mash up with younger actors. If they want to do anything it's simple: The characters from the original trilogy have aged some what (or are dead for those actors who don't wish to touch the franchise with a barge pole), from then on you can follow who ever you damn well want.



From what little we have been told from Disney's side, it sounds like they are making the new storyline from scatch. 

I'm personally hoping for a Star Wars movie set in a totally different era, with completely new characters. I'm not sure Disney has the guts to let go of the established characters, but I think I could really like a completely fresh start. Seriously, give us Jim Spacehunter, Jedi Prince of Corellia, or something. Whatever. Star Wars is one of the few settings where you can actually do that since nothing ever really changes. As long as it has weird aliens, lightsaber fights, the Force, droids and space battles it will still be Star Wars.

At any rate, I don't really want to see a continuation on the OT were some new intergalactic conflict breaks out right after Team Skywalker managed to fix the last one. It would be nice of the new republic got at least a few centuries of relative peace, considering the old one lasted for a thousand years.



> All in all Disneys Marvel films were alright. One thing alone annoyed me about them. They didn't stand alone. Everything was a damn set up for the next movie.



I don't know... I think the Iron Man movies work just fine on their own, as does the Hulk movie. The only ones I thought felt like they were only made to set up Avengers were Captain America and Thor, and both of them were pretty good anyway.


----------



## Twook00

I have two small kids, so I watch a lot of Disney channel.  So far, I've already seen cameos of Yoda, R2-D2, and C-3PO.  Very strange seeing them out of context like that.  Not sure I like it.


----------



## WyrdMystic

Endymion said:


> Are you serious? Avengers great? X-men first class terrible? How could you prefer Avengers to X-men?!
> Please tell me why (I am really curious).



Because I love the x-men, they were the first comics I read, first super hero cartoons I watched, and first class was awful, not as awful as last stand, but still awful. If only they could turn back time and start from the end of X2 again. Also, Avengers was awesome too.



thedarknessrising said:


> Mickey, I AM your father! *Darth Vader breathing sound*



Oh No! Time for a mouskertool. Everyone say...OH TOODLES!


----------



## thedarknessrising

WyrdMystic said:


> Because I love the x-men, they were the first comics I read, first super hero cartoons I watched, and first class was awful, not as awful as last stand, but still awful. If only they could turn back time and start from the end of X2 again. Also, Avengers was awesome too.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh No! Time for a mouskertool. Everyone say...OH TOODLES!



Which tool would work best against the forces of the Sith lords?

This rope?

This piece of paper?

Or this lightsaber?


----------



## WyrdMystic

thedarknessrising said:


> Which tool would work best against the forces of the Sith lords?
> 
> This rope?
> 
> This piece of paper?
> 
> Or this lightsaber?



The rope could hang a sith Lord, but he could cut it with his force lightning.

The piece of paper could be used to write a strongly worded letter to the Jedi Council, but they were wiped out years ago. that won't work.

The lightsaber could be used in a fight, but I haven't had my Jedi training yet.

How about....A MYSTERY MOUSEKERTOOL?

What will the tool be today?

A THERMAL DETONATOR!


----------



## Steerpike

WyrdMystic said:


> The rope could hang a sith Lord, but he could cut it with his force lightning.



If he cuts it, you just flog him to death with the pieces.


----------



## WyrdMystic

Steerpike said:


> If he cuts it, you just flog him to death with the pieces.



Now it's just turning into a dodgy 50 Shades of Sith mash up. I will never get the image of Mickey Mouse whipping Darth Sideous with two ends of a singed rope, as the Sith Lord cries, "Thank you sir! May I have another?", out of my head. Things like that, once imagined, can never be truly forgotten.

And for that....I blame you


----------



## pmmg

Old thread...but I recall when I first heard this news, how excited I was that Star Wars might get new life. But...man.... I never want to see star wars again after this disaster. And I am just very against Disney at this point in my life. I wish they did not own all the franchises and there was more of a different perspective producing some of the big properties. Truth is, I see just about every movie that comes out (I have a Regal rewards membership), but movies just suck today. I keep hoping....but I think a new generation, separate from these large companies need to come breath new life into the industry. I'd be okay if we stopped doing super heroes and reboots of old franchises for a while.

Maybe they could tap some of us 

Also, I kind of wish we could have seen Lucas's vision reach completion before Disney took it. While I thought Lucas was not a great director (too many cringe worthy lines), I never thought I would miss him. I had always heard it would be 9 movies he had in mind and I know these last three were not what he had thought up.

(Sorry, I see these old threads in the guests and robots feed. Some look good, sorry I missed them.)


----------



## Prince of Spires

In my experience reboots often miss the mark because they don't seem to understand what made the original work. Or, in writer terms, they know which tropes to use, but not why and turn them into clichés instead.

A clear example for me was The Adams Family. The original was amazing, but the reboot sucked. Why? Well, in the original we have this family who thinks they're completely normal and go about their lives as if they are, when in fact they're anything but. This contrast is what makes it funny. In the reboot they do all the same kinds of things, but instead of believing they're completely normal, they know they are not and go out of their way to be not normal. The jokes are the same, the tropes are the same, but it just falls flat.

Same with Star Wars. The original trilogy didn't work because we wanted to see people do cool things with the Force. It worked because we saw characters struggle, and learn, and become better people, while fighting for an ideal. The new movie mainly skipped over those parts and just went with "let's do cool stuff with the Force".


----------



## pmmg

I liken it to the energy behind the story that launched it was because someone was inspired and had something to say.  The follow ups ate more from a place of what other stuff can happen given the existing world building, but is lacking heart that inspired it. And of course it starts to get pressure from outside forces and drift.


----------



## Mist Dragon

I think much of the problem with movies is that the script writers don't have any imagination.  Even when they have a successful book, they still feel the need to embellish it with cheap theatrics since they don't seem to think the stories are good enough to entertain the audience.  This is in spite of the fact the book was already a success before anyone wanted to make a movie from it.

The fact we get so many 'reboots' is because they don't have any ideas, but I still kind of like the fact disney has made a lot more movies.  Even if they aren't as good as the original trilogy, at the pace it took Lucas to make them I'd probably die of old age (or he might) before he finished them all.  Since they are movies, I come at them with very low expectations, and as long as I have fun watching them, they are good enough for me.  I keep higher standards for my books that I read since they are usually a far greater time investment.


----------



## Reaver

CupofJoe said:


> and an 8th & 9th... the horror... the horror... of "Disney" Star Wars...



 This post was made a decade ago. Ten years man!  That settles it:  CupofJoe is a modern day Nostradamus.


----------



## pmmg

Nostradamus on star wars:


The wretched, unfortunate Republic will again be ruined by a new authority

The nautical Frog in its bosom be agreement

That which neither weapon nor flame could accomplish will be achieved by a sweet speaking tongue in council

Those most lettered in the celestial facts…punished by Edict, hunted, like criminals, and put to death wherever they will be found.


A man will be charged with the destruction of temples and sects, altered by fantasy…ears filled with ornate speeches

Sham liberty will be proclaimed everywhere

The leader flees, hidden in the swampy marshes

The unhappy abandoned one will die of grief


Sooner and later you will see great changes made, dreadful horrors and vengeances. For as the Moon is thus led by its angel the heavens draw near to the Balance

Before the conflict the great wall will fall

The chief adversary will obtain the victory: The rear guard will make a defense, the faltering ones dead in the white territory.

Through great dangers the captive escaped. In a short time great his fortune changed. In the palace the people are trapped


The blond one will come to compromise the fork-nosed one through the duel

Before the Empire changes a very wonderful event will take place.

The prince who has little pity of mercy will come through death to change…..After his death one will see a great marvel.

Fans will then love and then hate and then love the creator, and despise the mouse


----------



## Reaver

pmmg:

That last line though..


----------



## pmmg

Well...I had to help him. He was one line short.


----------



## Reaver

It's a brilliant ending.


----------

